# Time to ...............



## rdabpenman (Aug 19, 2019)

Up my penventory and get some more Pheasant feather blanks ready to cast in PR.

Les

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 19, 2019)

Is it possible for me to buy a couple of them,when they’re finished? If not,would you be willing to cast some for me if I send you the feathers and tubes?


----------



## The100road (Aug 19, 2019)

I’d be interested in a couple as well.


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 20, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Is it possible for me to buy a couple of them,when they’re finished? If not,would you be willing to cast some for me if I send you the feathers and tubes?



Sorry, I don't do custom casting.

Les


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 20, 2019)

The100road said:


> I’d be interested in a couple as well.



Sorry, I don't do custom casting.

Les


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 20, 2019)

Would you be willing to sell me one?


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 20, 2019)

Spectacular blanks! Can't wait to see some finished products! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 21, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Would you be willing to sell me one?



Sorry, I make the to put on completed pens.

Les

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 21, 2019)

Ok,thanks for letting me know,I’ll be looking forward to seeing the pens you make.


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 24, 2019)

rdabpenman said:


> Up my penventory and get some more Pheasant feather blanks ready to cast in PR.
> 
> Les
> 
> View attachment 170417 View attachment 170418


Have you made any pens out of these yet?


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 26, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Have you made any pens out of these yet?



Troy, I did and they have sold out.
Les


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 26, 2019)

rdabpenman said:


> Troy, I did and they have sold out.
> Les


You wouldn’t happen to have any pics of the finished pens? Or are they in another post and I’ve forgotten that I’ve seen them.


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 27, 2019)

If your interested in feather blanks Exotic Blanks sells them: https://www.exoticblanks.com/Fantastic-Feathers-Pen-Blanks/ Maybe you already knew that. Les sells more pens than anyone I know. I can understand why he doesn't want to do custom casting.


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 27, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> You wouldn’t happen to have any pics of the finished pens? Or are they in another post and I’ve forgotten that I’ve seen them.



Troy,
Few photos of some finished feathers pens.

Les


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks Les,those are beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

